# STW - SPDR S&P/ASX 200 Fund ETF



## So_Cynical (21 February 2009)

STW – SPDR ASX 200 Fund – Index tracking fund.

Company Summary

Security type: EXCHANGE TRADED FUND UNITS (7)
Market Cap: 949,725,630
Issued Shares: 30,350,351
First listed: 27 Aug 2001
52-wk High: 58.4700
52-wk Low: 30.8700
Div Yield: 10% + (approx)
Full & interim dividends partly franked
Dividend Reinvestment Plan

I figure its a good time to look at this index tracking fund....this fund trades just like 
any stock....u buy and sell through your normal stock broker and can use conditional 
orders etc.

The Share price is not as volatile as many other high volume stocks and typically trades 
in a smaller range, as would be expected from a true index tracking fund. I would think 
trading in this fund is a great way to trade with a high degree of safety as your never 
exposed totally to disasters that impact individual company's or sectors...however your 
also not 100% exposed to the upside of any commodity or sector move, like the current 
Gold rush etc.

Anyway have a read  

http://www.spdrs.com.au/library/aus...ong_Term_InvestmentCCRI1228829844.pdf?dtype=2

http://www.spdrs.com.au/etf/fund/fund_detail_STW.html

Interesting to see that STW held 15624 BHP shares on 20/11/08 with the BHP SP at around 
$22, and how hold 14668 BHP shares with BHP's SP at $31.50...so sold as the SP went up.


----------



## Judd (21 February 2009)

*Re: STW – SPDR ASX 200 Fund – Index tracking fund.*

Have been using them for ages.  For a person not concerned about capital gains, preferring to go fishing, art galleries, camping and generally living the one life we have rather than worrying about the market, then these, iShares (O/s index funds) and some LIC's (AFI, ARG, CHO, MIR, CHO, MLT, PMC and the like) probably suit.

Just be aware of one small oddity.  STW is a fund so distributions need to be declared in the tax return in the year they are earnt, eg  a distribution received on 2 July needs to be declared in the previous tax year.  For iShares and LIC's you need to declare the dividend in the tax year in which they are received.


----------



## Bill M (21 February 2009)

*Re: STW – SPDR ASX 200 Fund – Index tracking fund.*

I am a long term investor in this fund. Pays top dividends (around 11% grossed up) and follows the ASX 200 near perfectly. If you want diversification in the Australian market then this fund could be for you. Rather than trying to pick winners it's just as easy to mirror the ASX top 200 companies and collect all the dividends on the way through. I am very happy with this fund and it would be the last stock I will ever sell out of my portfolio. Very useful for retirees like myself needing a steady dividend income, good luck to all investors.


----------



## So_Cynical (21 February 2009)

*Re: STW – SPDR ASX 200 Fund – Index tracking fund.*



Bill M said:


> If you want diversification in the Australian market then this fund could be for you. Rather than trying to pick winners it's just as easy to mirror the ASX top 200 companies and collect all the dividends on the way through.




Yes Bill...also i would think that using STW as a portfolio base and then putting money into 
sectors or company's that your keen on, would be a great way to invest with a degree of 
safety while also having some more targeted exposure to other sectors/commodity's/industry's.

I reckon that trading in and out of STW, with a long term conservative outlook would be easier 
than with individual stocks and much less risky...the objective of any long term investor is to 
"beat the index" so with 2 or 3 successful in and out trades in STW over a 4 or 5 year period, 
u would do just that...long term.



Judd said:


> Just be aware of one small oddity.  STW is a fund so distributions need to be declared in the tax return in the year they are earnt, eg  a distribution received on 2 July needs to be declared in the previous tax year.




Judd are dividends and distributions 2 different things?


----------



## Judd (21 February 2009)

*Re: STW – SPDR ASX 200 Fund – Index tracking fund.*



So_Cynical said:


> Judd are dividends and distributions 2 different things?




Yep.  Managed funds, listed or unlisted, are tax entities which pass on the full income received after expenses.  Dividends are declared from the profit of a companies activities.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (21 February 2009)

*Re: STW – SPDR ASX 200 Fund – Index tracking fund.*

Hi All,

I also invest in STW, in fact it is my core holding.
I started late last year and have averaged down over then past 8 months. All in all I am showing a loss of 17%. I am considering another large investment to average down but was thinking to myself the other day what are the chances the State street, the US bank that is the holding company, what if they go bust??
I mean is that really an option? I know its a possibility but Im not to sure if Im being paranoid. I buy the ETF for it diversification but its 1 company holding the lot, what if they go broke?

Any thoughts on that would be great.

All the Best

G


----------



## Bill M (21 February 2009)

*Re: STW – SPDR ASX 200 Fund – Index tracking fund.*

Good question Gordon Gekko, I have wondered this too. In this environment any fund, any company, any bank can collapse. There is no guarantees in anything these days except for Rudds 3 year guarantee on bank deposits. I am owning 2 different index funds right now mitigate this problem. Does anyone else have any comment on this question?


----------



## bbegg (22 February 2009)

*Re: STW – SPDR ASX 200 Fund – Index tracking fund*

Yes this does raise a good question. Are the holdings of STW held in a trust or can the fund collapse owning money? How secure is the STW holdings? On another matter, the current yield is approx 11% which I believe about 1/2 of this historically is capital gains. Is there somewhere I can see what the average yield is on a basket of ASX 200 shares? i.e. what yield would I expect assuming no capital gains/losses were passed on in the distributions.

What do people see as the advantages of this fund over say the Vanguard ASX 300 Index Fund? I know the entry costs are higher on STW and the management fee is lower..both would trade quite a bit though wouldn't they to maintain their alignment with the index?

What levels of cash are held in the STW fund? any? or is the fund always fully invested?


----------



## So_Cynical (22 February 2009)

*Re: STW – SPDR ASX 200 Fund – Index tracking fund*



bbegg said:


> What do people see as the advantages of this fund over say the Vanguard ASX 300 Index Fund? I know the entry costs are higher on STW and the management fee is lower..both would trade quite a bit though wouldn't they to maintain their alignment with the index?
> 
> What levels of cash are held in the STW fund? any? or is the fund always fully invested?




Is the Vanguard ASX 300 Index Fund, exchange traded...via an online broker?

Cos it don't look like it is, reading through there web site and searching the ASX site.
http://www.vanguard.com.au/Personal...guard_Index_Australian_Shares_Fund/index.aspx

This is the big Advantage with STW for me.....the ease and low cost of managing my 
position via my online broker for $19 a trade, i can buy/sell the ups and downs and build.

And just look at the fees of Vangard

Investment requirements and fees: Switch/withdrawal $1,000 
how can that be justified.

---------------

Took a while to find but here is a full list of ASX traded ETF's (Exchange Traded Funds)

http://www.asx.com.au/products/managed_funds/types/classical_etfs.htm


----------



## Pager (22 February 2009)

*Re: STW – SPDR ASX 200 Fund – Index tracking fund.*



Gordon Gekko said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I also invest in STW, in fact it is my core holding.
> I started late last year and have averaged down over then past 8 months. All in all I am showing a loss of 17%. I am considering another large investment to average down but was thinking to myself the other day what are the chances the State street, the US bank that is the holding company, what if they go bust??
> ...




I also hold STW, looking at the parent company STT in the US, the share price was holding up pretty well until January this year then it got hammered down from about $43 to around $15 in a week  due to them announcing a huge cut in there dividend plus a possible capital raising, they have since recovered to be about $23 but who knows how secure they are, look at Macquarie Bank, they keep saying they are ok but still there SP is being hammered.

 In this environment nothing is safe even with government guarantees etc, was watching CNBC when in Asia last week and one analyst was raising the prospect of maybe a sovereign bank going belly up


----------



## So_Cynical (22 February 2009)

*Re: STW – SPDR ASX 200 Fund – Index tracking fund.*



Pager said:


> I also hold STW, looking at the parent company STT in the US, the share price was holding up pretty well until January this year then it got hammered down from about $43 to around $15 in a week  due to them announcing a huge cut in there dividend plus a possible capital raising, they have since recovered to be about $23 but who knows how secure they are, look at Macquarie Bank, they keep saying they are ok but still there SP is being hammered.
> 
> In this environment nothing is safe even with government guarantees etc, was watching CNBC when in Asia last week and one analyst was raising the prospect of maybe a sovereign bank going belly up




The parent STT also got 2 billion in the first rescue package, so have the US Govt 
as a shareholder....however the CEO is on record as saying they do not require any 
more assistance and will not be participating in the current rescue.

http://www.boston.com/business/arti...treet_stock_plunges_59_on_fears_about_losses/


State Streets core business is financial services NOT BANKING.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (22 February 2009)

*Re: STW – SPDR ASX 200 Fund – Index tracking fund*

Hi All,
Another question that comes to mind is what happens to the voting rights with ETF's?
Normally when you own a share you have a vote but with an ETF the holding company keeps them in trust for us.
Do they vote with the shares they hold? And if so is it in our interests? Or do we as ETF holder wave our votes away?

Best regards,


GG


----------



## Bill M (22 February 2009)

*Re: STW – SPDR ASX 200 Fund – Index tracking fund*



So_Cynical said:


> > Is the Vanguard ASX 300 Index Fund, exchange traded...via an online broker?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## osmosis (22 February 2009)

*Re: STW – SPDR ASX 200 Fund – Index tracking fund*

So_Cynical said: Is the Vanguard ASX 300 Index Fund, exchange traded...via an online broker?

No, not in Austrlia. VG has ETF's in the US.


So_Cynical said: Investment requirements and fees: Switch/withdrawal $1,000 
how can that be justified.

I think you have misinterpreted this -- what this means is that if you switch or withdraw from a fund, then the minimum amout you can switch/withdraw is 1k. 1k is not the fee.

--


----------



## So_Cynical (22 February 2009)

*Re: STW – SPDR ASX 200 Fund – Index tracking fund*



Bill M said:


> Nup, wrong, look carefully, the $1,000 you refer to is "The Minimum Investment Amounts" not the fee. In other words you can not take out $200 you must take out $1,000 or more.






osmosis said:


> So_Cynical said: Investment requirements and fees: Switch/withdrawal $1,000
> how can that be justified.
> 
> I think you have misinterpreted this -- what this means is that if you switch or withdraw from a fund, then the minimum amount you can switch/withdraw is 1k. 1k is not the fee.
> --




OK so im new at this funds stuff....i mean the header clearly says investment 
requirements and *fees*...if its a minimum, isn't it best to state that?

Ok so the fee's are down the bottom in blue.


----------



## Bill M (24 February 2009)

*Re: STW – SPDR ASX 200 Fund – Index tracking fund*

Today was a classic example of why I like STW. Some stocks crashed 20% plus and other jumped up 4 or 7%.

However STW just tracked the ASX 200 as it should and barely moved. It's an easy way of investing in the ASX 200, you pay 1 brokerage fee and you cover the top 200 all at once.


----------



## So_Cynical (25 February 2009)

*Re: STW – SPDR ASX 200 Fund – Index tracking fund*



Bill M said:


> Today was a classic example of why I like STW. Some stocks crashed 20% plus and other jumped up 4 or 7%.
> 
> However STW just tracked the ASX 200 as it should and barely moved. It's an easy way of investing in the ASX 200, you pay 1 brokerage fee and you cover the top 200 all at once.




Yep its rock solid even though the volume can be quite heavy, very small range 
too...i really though my 29.98 order would get filled today, but STW  just refuses 
to tank.  perhaps tomorrow.


----------



## Judd (26 February 2009)

*Re: STW – SPDR ASX 200 Fund – Index tracking fund*

An observation.  Yesterday, while the ASX 200 closed at 3327.5, STW closed at $31.25, a difference of 200 points, so it does not exactly track the ASX 200 but closely follows its movements.

In regard to the fees for Vanguard, I believe that while the MER for $50k+ is declared at 0.50%, this is achieved by allocating additional units rather than actually reducing the MER.


----------



## So_Cynical (26 February 2009)

*Re: STW – SPDR ASX 200 Fund – Index tracking fund*

Another quirk of STW is that Commsec treats the Stock like a warrant...so u cant leave a 
buy order just sitting there for a month...its day by day only, i assume the other brokers 
would do the same. :dunno:


----------



## Pager (1 April 2009)

*Re: STW – SPDR ASX 200 Fund – Index tracking fund*



So_Cynical said:


> Another quirk of STW is that Commsec treats the Stock like a warrant...so u cant leave a
> buy order just sitting there for a month...its day by day only, i assume the other brokers
> would do the same. :dunno:




Yes this happens to me too

Ive been accumulating STW and often do so via a limit order, if my order isn't filled during the day it cancels once trade finishes, get a email message saying the ASX has purged my order 

 It is a good stock/fund to use as a core for a portfolio and mirrors the ASX 200 very well, also at current price has a very good yield, although i guess as various company's drop there dividends this yeild will fall, you basically have bit of everything, i then weight my portfolio to the sectors i favour with individual stocks.


Commonwealth Bank use it as well for there Capital series and offer it with 80% capital protection if you wish, you must hold for 5 years though.


----------



## cutz (1 April 2009)

*Re: STW – SPDR ASX 200 Fund – Index tracking fund*

Hi Guy's,

STW is actually traded on the australian warrants market so i guess all brokers get their outstanding STW orders purged at the EOD.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (4 April 2009)

*Re: STW – SPDR ASX 200 Fund – Index tracking fund*

If you are thinking the costs are far out weighing the service you are receiving from a smooth talking salesman or sorry"financial adviser", then this link may be for you.

Financial advisers are going the way of the dinosaurs for years of fleecing unsuspecting average men and women out of the hard earned dollars. Not everyone can be expected to school up and know when they are being taken advantage of, or have the time.
But you would expect a certain level of integrity or honesty of people in such positions, you will never get it.

Best of luck 


www.sanfranmag.com/story/best-investment-advice-youll-never-get


----------



## So_Cynical (4 April 2009)

*Re: STW – SPDR ASX 200 Fund – Index tracking fund*

Business spectator had a piece the other day on the strangeness of investing in 
index funds...i know a fund that buys based on something other than value.

_QUOTE business spectator article.
These funds do not buy based on value. The focus of index funds is to buy based 
on the size of the company. This activity causes rampant mispricing of securities._

http://www.businessspectator.com.au...he-lazy-pd20090401-QP3Q9?OpenDocument&src=sph


----------



## Blue Monday (17 May 2009)

*Re: STW – SPDR ASX 200 Fund – Index tracking fund*



So_Cynical said:


> Business spectator had a piece the other day on the strangeness of investing in
> index funds...i know a fund that buys based on something other than value.




The author of that article runs a listed fund, CAM, which has underperformed the index (and index funds) by double digits since listing... so I would take any arguments he makes about index funds with a grain of salt


----------



## Pager (17 May 2009)

*Re: STW – SPDR ASX 200 Fund – Index tracking fund*



Blue Monday said:


> The author of that article runs a listed fund, CAM, which has underperformed the index (and index funds) by double digits since listing... so I would take any arguments he makes about index funds with a grain of salt




CAM isn't anything like an index fund, its not in and way weighted to the ASX 200 that STW is, i hold and often add to my STW holding and iam very happy with how it performs and the dividends i receive from it, it mirrors the index very well which it is meant to do.

CAM after listing at $1 actually went to about $1-60 but has since been walloped down to about 70 cents, it did get caught with its trousers down with Credit Corp of which it had a sizable stake, that fell from about $10 to under a dollar in a few short weeks but CAM didnt get out until it was below a dollar , Don'T think it was in the ASX200 so STW wouldn't have been impacted at all and even if it was it would have been minimal.

TBH alot of these fund managers have really been shown up during the recent rout in stocks, many of whom run funds that have been smashed even harder than the index which maybe goes to show how much they really know, but time and again these managers get quoted in the press as if there gurus in the market when in fact there funds have fared worse, some like WIL which listed in 2003, missed the bull market run and underperformed then got smashed in the rout that followed any one who invested in WIL (i did for a while) would be very disalousioned with them particularly as there managers are always in the press with there advise and market opinions, go figure ?


----------



## Tradestation (19 June 2009)

*Re: STW – SPDR ASX 200 Fund – Index tracking fund*

Well I just purchased stw using all my savings. However I am still worried about what happens to the ETF if the comany goes broke. I've read the PDS for the fund and I don't recall seing the word trust fund anywhere. Can someone with experience please answer this question? 

Thanks


----------



## Blue Monday (20 June 2009)

*Re: STW – SPDR ASX 200 Fund – Index tracking fund*



Tradestation said:


> Well I just purchased stw using all my savings. However I am still worried about what happens to the ETF if the comany goes broke. I've read the PDS for the fund and I don't recall seing the word trust fund anywhere. Can someone with experience please answer this question?
> 
> Thanks




Yes it operates as a trust with State Street acting as the responsible entity, and is registered as a managed investment scheme.

If the state street were to go broke, shareholders of that company do not get access to the assets in the ETF - more likely they would sell the management business, similar to Barclays' sale of the iShares business recently


----------



## Chilli (23 June 2009)

*Re: STW – SPDR ASX 200 Fund – Index tracking fund*

Hi,
First post. I've also been accumulating STW over the past few months, attracted by the instant diversification and dividend yield. However I've just discovered that the final dividend will only be 74 cents per unit. That's only 2% and around 5 % for the year. Am I missing something because everywhere I read that the dividend yield should be around 10%!
Thanks


----------



## gfresh (23 June 2009)

*Re: STW – SPDR ASX 200 Fund – Index tracking fund*

"Everywhere you've read" - and where might that be? If you are talking say the estimate on Commsec's page, that's exactly that, usually based on the price of last year's dividend divided by current prices -- so it's notoriously incorrect in a rapidly changing market such as this. 

Yup, around 2% at current prices... doesn't look like any franking credits are attached to, so you get taxed on that at your full marginal rate as well. 

So no, STW is probably not the best stock if you want yield, but then again, dividends right across the ASX are being slashed right back, so it's just a reflection of the market.


----------



## drsmith (23 June 2009)

*Re: STW – SPDR ASX 200 Fund – Index tracking fund*

There should be franking credits passed on for the franked dividends the fund has received. Perhaps this will form part of the distribution components to be provided in a future announcement. I note that historically distributions carry partial but not full franking credits.

The yield perhaps reflects that while the overall market is still well down from it's 2007 peak, it does not necessarily represent outstanding value. I don't know though much though is stripped out annually as management fees.


----------



## So_Cynical (23 June 2009)

*Re: STW – SPDR ASX 200 Fund – Index tracking fund*



Chilli said:


> Hi,
> First post. I've also been accumulating STW over the past few months, attracted by the instant diversification and dividend yield. However I've just discovered that the final dividend will only be 74 cents per unit. That's only 2% and around 5 % for the year. Am I missing something because everywhere I read that the dividend yield should be around 10%!
> Thanks




That 10% is based on historical dividends not current dividends, also ya gota remember that some ASX200 company's don't pay any dividends and alot of them don't pay fully or even partly franked...so STW's dividend will reflect that.


----------



## Bill M (24 June 2009)

*Re: STW – SPDR ASX 200 Fund – Index tracking fund*



Chilli said:


> Hi,
> First post. I've also been accumulating STW over the past few months, attracted by the instant diversification and dividend yield. However I've just discovered that the final dividend will only be 74 cents per unit. That's only 2% and around 5 % for the year. Am I missing something because everywhere I read that the dividend yield should be around 10%!
> Thanks




According to their announcement the distribution is 74.3507% franked at a franking rate of 28.8519%, so you do get some franking credits.

In addition to what other posters have mentioned, the previous returns were also higher because their were some capital gains made within the fund . This time around there are no capital gains, that is why the figures appear down. If you tally up the December distribution with this distribution it comes in at around 5% for the year (not including the franking). Considering this is the second worst market collapse we have seen in our lifetimes it is still not a bad dividend. The choice is always yours if you wish to invest in these types of funds, good luck.

By the way welcome to the forum.


----------



## SWR (24 June 2009)

*Re: STW – SPDR ASX 200 Fund – Index tracking fund*

Can anybody please advise as to the Record date for distributions on STW 
I am unable to ascertain from SPDR website


----------



## Judd (24 June 2009)

*Re: STW – SPDR ASX 200 Fund – Index tracking fund*

Ex date is 24/6/2009.  Record date is 30/6/2009.  Date Payable  is 3/7/2009

All from ASX web-site.  Look under Company Research and type in the ASX Code: STW

http://www.asx.com.au/research/companies/index.htm


----------



## BennoBrisbane (10 November 2009)

*Re: STW – SPDR ASX 200 Fund – Index tracking fund*

If I was to have a holding of 2000 of these STW, is it possible to buy a put option with a strike price close to the current price with a long expiry date? to enable me to have "insurance" against a massive drop? I was checking the options market and there does not seem to be much trade in STW options. I know there is XJO but I cannot use the STW as collateral with the ACH can I?


----------



## cutz (10 November 2009)

*Re: STW – SPDR ASX 200 Fund – Index tracking fund*



BennoBrisbane said:


> If I was to have a holding of 2000 of these STW, is it possible to buy a put option with a strike price close to the current price with a long expiry date? to enable me to have "insurance" against a massive drop? I was checking the options market and there does not seem to be much trade in STW options. I know there is XJO but I cannot use the STW as collateral with the ACH can I?




G'Day,

I can't see any major issues, it's just that you'll have to sell the options back rather than exercise if the index gets slammed.

If you're just going long XJO puts you don't need collateral, just enough cash to pay for the options.


----------



## bloomy88 (11 November 2009)

*Re: STW – SPDR ASX 200 Fund – Index tracking fund*



BennoBrisbane said:


> If I was to have a holding of 2000 of these STW, is it possible to buy a put option with a strike price close to the current price with a long expiry date? to enable me to have "insurance" against a massive drop? I was checking the options market and there does not seem to be much trade in STW options. I know there is XJO but I cannot use the STW as collateral with the ACH can I?




How much does a put cost per share close to the current price? If it has a long expriration date and is close to the current price i cant imagine them being to cheap with current market volatility...


----------



## poverty (29 December 2010)

*Re: STW – SPDR ASX 200 Fund – Index tracking fund*

*bump*

Just bought a few of these STW shares today, just a quick question.  Normal shares that pay a dividend often experience a bit of a run-up when there is an impending dividend and then drop down the dividend amount on ex-div date.  What stops traders from bidding up STW to get their distribution and keeps it in pace with the index?

Good/Bad time to buy?  Gambling on margin.


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (23 September 2012)

To those that hold STW

Whats the benefit in holding STW (ASX200) to holding something like Vanguards VAS (ASX300)?

The MER for Vanguards fund seems less and they pay dividends more frequently (quarterly as apposed to bi-annually).

Also, do you look at any alternatives to the fund such as passive index investors do with poorly correlated investments?

i.e. something such as (example only) Harry Brownes Perfect Portfolio



> *25% in U.S. stocks*, to provide a strong return during times of prosperity. For this portion of the portfolio, Browne recommends a basic S&P 500 index fund such as VFINX or FSKMX.
> *25% in long-term U.S. Treasury bonds*, which do well during prosperity and during deflation (but which do poorly during other economic cycles).
> *25% in cash* in order to hedge against periods of “tight money” or recession. In this case, “cash” means a money-market fund. (Note that our current recession is abnormal because money actually isn’t tight ”” interest rates are very low.)
> *25% in precious metals* (gold, specifically) in order to provide protection during periods of inflation. Browne recommends gold bullion coins.


----------



## KurwaJegoMac (23 September 2012)

The Barbarian Investor said:


> To those that hold STW
> 
> Whats the benefit in holding STW (ASX200) to holding something like Vanguards VAS (ASX300)?
> 
> ...




I have VAS not STW but a couple of ideas why some might be favoured idfferently:

- Well for one you've got a different distribution of stocks (ASX200 vs ASX300) which needs to be taken into account when diversifying your portfolio

- You may have different liquidity across both (perhaps STW has a higher daily volume) which might be important for some

- I think STW may have been around for longer than VAS. Not 100% sure. Anyway if it was, then people might just be adding to their existing positions

- Being exchange traded, at the time of purchase one might be trading at a discount relative to underlying assets which may make it a better purchase at the time (better capital appreciation)

These are my thoughts. Just brainstorming. May not be correct
-


----------



## Pager (23 September 2012)

I held STW for quite a while in my SMSF however about 6 months ago I switched to SYI (SPDR MSCI Australia Select High Dividend Fund) heavily weighted in the Banks at present but IMO for a long term investment its a better option than STW, you wont get exposure to the ASX 200 as STW but you will be weighted to the company’s paying the best dividends at any given time, so far has outperformed STW, not by a lot though, dividends are paid quarterly as well.


----------



## Boggo (23 September 2012)

This was from Radge in March of this year, looking at the monthly chart I doubt if anything has changed much.

_A Buy & Hold investor using the State Street ASX-200 ETF (STW) has a total return of -1.96% (incl. divs) since May 2006, an annualized return of -0.348%._

I had some in my SMSF for a while but bailed out in favour of individual stocks with much better results.


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (24 September 2012)

Boggo said:


> This was from Radge in March of this year, looking at the monthly chart I doubt if anything has changed much.
> 
> _A Buy & Hold investor using the State Street ASX-200 ETF (STW) has a total return of -1.96% (incl. divs) since May 2006, an annualized return of -0.348%._
> 
> I had some in my SMSF for a while but bailed out in favour of individual stocks with much better results.




Just having a look at the accumulation index from the net

30 June...Index Value...Yield

2011......34,201..........11.73%
2010......30,610..........13.14%
2009......27,054..........-20.14%
2008......33,875..........-13.41%
2007......39,119..........28.66%
2006......30,405..........23.93%
2005......24,534..........26.35%
2004......19,417..........21.61%
2003......15,967..........-1.71%
2002......16,245..........-4.69%
2001......17,045..........9.07%
2000......15,628..........15.51%
1999......13,530..........15.34%
1998......11,731..........1.65%
1997......11,541..........26.56%
1996......9,119............15.83%
1995......7,873............5.71%
1994......7,448............18.47%
1993......6,287............9.91%
1992......5,720............13.33%
1991......5,047............5.87%
1990......4,767............4.08%
1989......4,580............3.53%
1988......4,424............-8.61%
1987......4,841............54.02%
1986......3,143............42.48%
1985......2,206............36.51%
1984......1,616............13.48%
1983......1,424............34.72%
1982......1,057............-29.06%
1981......1,490............15.77%
1980......1,287............nil

The accumulation index data doesn't seem to be freely available anywhere over longer time-frames than say Bloomberg, so you have to rely on 3rd parties posting results? 

I'm not sure what 2012 was at June 30th


----------



## Judd (24 September 2012)

Yep, hold this.  Haven't sold. Nor have I worked out overall return.

9/1/2002 500 @ $35.00
4/7/2002 500 @ $32.41
13/1/2003 500 @ $31.22
20/11/2008 500 @ $32.56
23/2/2009 500 @ $31.37

So, I assume for long-term holders, such as myself, it all depends on when you bought and the price at which you did so. When the yield gets much over 5% I simply don't buy.


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (24 September 2012)

Judd said:


> Yep, hold this.  Haven't sold. Nor have I worked out overall return.
> 
> 9/1/2002 500 @ $35.00
> 4/7/2002 500 @ $32.41
> ...




Whats the significance with the dates or prices listed above Judd?


----------



## kid hustlr (2 October 2012)

The Barbarian Investor said:


> Whats the significance with the dates or prices listed above Judd?




You need to know the dates in order work out things like XIRR.


Bumping this thread again,

Does STW pass on the dividends they receive IN FULL (less a small MER?).

Looking at the ASX website it says they paid a 65c on 30th June (+ franking).

The RBA website has the trailing dividend yield of the asx 200 at 5.12% as at the end of the June. Seems like the STW distribution should have been a lot larger? Perhaps theres more complexities in regards to capital gains etc that I'm not aware of?

(http://www.rba.gov.au/statistics/by-subject.html)

edit: just a little more on this - it says the MER is 0.29% according to the website.

Website also lists the index div yield as 4.73% whilst the fund dividend yield is 4.14%. I don't get why there's such a large discrepancy


----------



## kid hustlr (2 October 2012)

Boggo said:


> This was from Radge in March of this year, looking at the monthly chart I doubt if anything has changed much.
> 
> _A Buy & Hold investor using the State Street ASX-200 ETF (STW) has a total return of -1.96% (incl. divs) since May 2006, an annualized return of -0.348%._
> 
> I had some in my SMSF for a while but bailed out in favour of individual stocks with much better results.




I dont think Radge is making the point that STW is a dud, he's making the point that buy and hold has not worked over the last 6 years.


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (10 October 2012)

kid hustlr said:


> I dont think Radge is making the point that STW is a dud, he's making the point that buy and hold has not worked over the last 6 years.





Holding STW alone possibly, how about with a US, World & Bond Index Fund an a re-balancing strategy


----------



## Boggo (10 October 2012)

Just some rough calcs.
The price today is close to the price it was at in early Oct 2008.
Since then it has paid $6.64 in dividends.
Inflation has eroded its theoretical value by approx $3.50 since 2008.

Dividend of 6.64, minus inflation of 3.50 = 3.14.
$3.14/4 and it has effectively made $0.78 pa for the last four years !

We could take the calcs back to March 2005 for approximately the same price and result.


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (30 October 2012)

Hi Boggo

I recently read a story of an index investor who had $200k invested in several Vanguard Index Funds(Total Bond, Total International, Total US) over the period September 2006-October 2012 and with the market turmoil (read crisis with the GFC) over those years from 2006-2012 it now sits at around $267k with no additional investments, just a re-balancing strategy

An overall gain of $67k

Its an increase of roughly 33.5%, but that’s with only an annual compound growth rate of 4.94% per year, to turn the $200,000.00 into $267,088.81 according to a CAGR calculator

Though I worked it out a bit less to get..

Value after 1 year :  $209,876.74
Value after 2 years : $220,241.24
Value after 3 years : $231,117.57
Value after 4 years : $242,531.01
Value after 5 years : $254,508.10
Value after 6 years : $267,076.65


----------



## quon (18 October 2013)

*STW - No franking on last dividend?*

The ASX200 index fund STW has traditionally paid a biannual dividend franked at roughly 70%. I bought some of this ETF in August and some more in September. They paid a dividend in July and I searched on the franking credits for this dividend, but was alarmed to see that for the first time in 11 years, that dividend was not franked at all.

http://www.sharedividends.com.au/stw

I can't pull up any dividend / franking history information on the SPDR site.

http://www.spdr.com.au/etf/fund/fund_detail_STW.html

Does anybody have STW from the pre ex dividend date that can shed further light on this? It makes STW a lot less attractive.


----------



## kid hustlr (18 October 2013)

*Re: STW - No franking on last dividend?*



quon said:


> The ASX200 index fund STW has traditionally paid a biannual dividend franked at roughly 70%. I bought some of this ETF in August and some more in September. They paid a dividend in July and I searched on the franking credits for this dividend, but was alarmed to see that for the first time in 11 years, that dividend was not franked at all.
> 
> http://www.sharedividends.com.au/stw
> 
> ...




im confused by your question but

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/research/companyInfo.do?by=asxCode&asxCode=STW

suggests the last divident paid in july was 72% franked??


----------



## Belli (20 June 2022)

Looks like STW has got in early with its distribution announcement.

Estimated distribution is $2.101647 for each unit and it is payable on 12 July.


----------

